# Preamplificador para mixer



## chugus (Jul 21, 2009)

Buenas... gente ando necesitando un pre para un micro dinamico ya que mi mixer tiene pre solo en cuatro de las ocho entradas y sin pre no tiene nada de ganancia el micro aunque suba el pote del canal al maximo...

Estaba viendo que aqui en la web hay una seccion justamente con lo que yo necesito

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/preamplificador-mic.htm

Quisiera saber si alguien lo armó, y si es posible hacer lo que yo quiero, osea amplificar el micro antes de conectarlo a la consola... 

PD: que valor tiene la resistencia variable R4 (2,2 Megas  ?)

Desde ya muchas gracias..

Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Jul 21, 2009)

Hola chugus, el preamplificador con integrado anda, pero me temo que va a ser muy ruidoso. Incluso en las consolas profesionales la entrada es a transistor. Yo armaría (en el caso de alimentar a 12V) el pre de Rodd Elliot (el de transistores) Si te animás podés hacer el que yo uso, sacado de una consola Yamaha ( uso una el el trabajo y anda espectacular). Te tengo que buscar los archivos para armar el pcb. Saludos C


----------



## soschorni (Jul 21, 2009)

2M2=2.2 MEGOHM
son si no me equivoco 2200 kohm o 2200000 ohms
un saludo


----------



## chugus (Jul 21, 2009)

Exelente crimson, si me podes buscar el pcb de el pre yamaha te lo agradecria mucho... Mientras tanto voy a montar el de transistores que pones aqui en la segunda imagen a ver como funciona..

Quiero agregar que la alimentacion la voy a hacer con una fuente de PC para que no alla problemas de ruido con la alimentacion...

Desde ya muchas gracias..

Espero tu respuesta

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2009)

chugus dijo:
			
		

> Mientras tanto voy a montar el de transistores que pones aqui en la segunda imagen a ver como funciona..



Ese pre de microfono de ESP es un caño! Yo armé un PCB con dos canales para un amigo y es una belleza como funciona. EL unico problema es que no tiene entrada balanceada, pero funciona muy bien para lo simple que es.

Saludos!


----------



## chugus (Jul 22, 2009)

> Ese pre de microfono de ESP es un caño! Yo armé un PCB con dos canales para un amigo y es una belleza como funciona. EL unico problema es que no tiene entrada balanceada, pero funciona muy bien para lo simple que es.



Cuando decis ESP te referis al Pre de transistores que aparece en la segunda imagen que posteo el amigo Crimson no?

Si a primera vista es muy simple de armar, dudaba un poco con le tema ruidos pero si tu me dices que funciona bien.. manos a la obra entonces.. 

Saludos..


----------



## crimson (Jul 22, 2009)

Aquí dejo la plaqueta y la ubicación de componentes del preamplificador de micrófono Yamaha cuyo circuito está más arriba. Por supuesto hay substitución de componentes, por ejemplo utilizo un TL072 común y BC549, pero igual anda muy bien. Tiene opción para usar phantom, está en el dibujo, pero en la foto no están colocadas, es optativo. Lo mismo el led de peak, que marca cuando está por distorsionar. Suerte. C


----------



## chugus (Jul 22, 2009)

Bueno primero que todo muchas gracias y aqui van un par de preguntas sobre el pre yamaha..

1- Donde dice 48v deberia suministrar 48Vcc en le caso de querer phanton power?
2- En la entrada de señal la pata 1 es "masa", la pata 2 es "señal +" y la pata 3 es "señal -" para conectar un microfono balanceado?
3- Y si quiero conectar un microfono no balanceado (conectaria en la entrada la masa del microfono a pata 1 y el vivo a pata 2 y dejo desconectada pata 3?)
4- El terminal que dice "gain" es para poner una resistencia variable a masa o en todo caso fija para regular la ganancia? si no es asi como tendria que conectar ese terminal?
5- De cuantos microfaradios es el capacitor electrolitico que esta al lado del terminal de "gain"?
6- Como tendria que armar la fuente de alimentacion? Un transformador de 15+15 de 1 Amperio, rectificador, filtros y regulo en 15Vcc y de ahi a la placa estaria bien?

Espero tus respuestas 

Muchas Gracias de antemano

Saludos

Leandro


----------



## crimson (Jul 22, 2009)

Hola Leandro, así es: 1) los mics condenser utilizan un phantom power de 48V a 2ma más o menos por micrófono. 2)es para mic balanceado, las patas se corresponden con la ficha Canon XLR que se utiliza en la entrada de estos micrófonos 3)para desbalancearla se coloca la pata "3" a masa. 4) fijate en el circuito de arriba, el pote de gain tiene 5K 5) fijate de nuevo en el circuito de arriba, es un 470uF x 16V 6) con un pequeño transformador de 12 + 12 V alcanza, debe haber en los archivos del foro alguna que sirva, si tiene un par de reguladores tipo 7815 y 7915 mejor. También funciona a la perfección con + - 12V. Es un muy buen preamplificador. Saludos C


----------



## chugus (Jul 23, 2009)

Buenas... gracias por tus respuestas ahora voy entendiendo un poco mas  

Despues de mirar mucho las imagenes que me pasaste referidas a cada respuesta vi que en el circuito estan todos los datos como el del pote y capacitores...

Lo que no me ha quedado claro (soy muy duro de aprender  ) como va conectado el pote de ganancia... Primero que todo hay que usarlo como potenciometro (3 patas) o como resistencia variable (2 patas)? 

Segundo, en el PCB donde dice "gain" saco un cable a una resistencia variable y la otra pata de la misma a masa? para que regule la cantidad de señal que deriba a masa y por lo tanto bajar o suir la señal?
Y en el caso de conectarlo como potenciometro como deberia conectar las tres patas del mismo?

Tercero, no me quedo claro lo de la tension de alimentacion, tiene que ser con fuente partida (+15, masa, -15) o puede ser con fuente comun (+15 y masa)... Que diferencias habria de conectarlo con una u otra... me imagino que con fuente partida tendria menos ruido no?

Si lo conecto con fuente partida (o sea +15, masa, -15) conectaria +15Vcc en donde dice +15, -15Vcc en donde dice -15 y masa buscaria alguna pista con masa?

Si lo conecto con fuente comun (o sea +15 y masa) conectaria los 15Vcc en donde dice +15 y masa en donde dice -15?

Con todas estas preguntas creo que ya estoy para poner manos a la obra, espero tus respuestas con mucho entusiasmo  

Saludos 

Leandro


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 23, 2009)

Qué modelo de micro es?


----------



## crimson (Jul 23, 2009)

Hola Chugus. El pre es a fuente partida. La masa va a masa, el +15 a +15V y eñ -15V a -15V, con fuente simple no funciona, porque le faltaría alimentación. El pote de gain, si te fijás en el circuito, es de 5K y tiene dos de las tres patas unidas, lo que lo hace trabajar como resistencia variable. A menor resistencia más ganancia. Va conectado a la resistencia de 220 ohm por un lado y al capacitor de 470uF por el otro. Siempre que algo no te quede claro mirá el diagrama esquemático. Saludos C


----------



## chugus (Jul 23, 2009)

Hola crimson estoy entendiendo bien, pasa que no habia visto el segundo conector de gain en el pcb ahora ya lo tengo claro. 

1- A ver si entendi bien... primero que todo hago un puente en el pote de las primeras dos patas para usarlo como resistencia variable. Luego conecto las dos patas puenteadas a un conector de "gain" del pcb (resistencia 220 ohm) y la otra pata al otro conector de "gain" del pcb (capacitor)... Entonces al variar la resistencia dejo pasar mas o menos señal... Hasta aqui perfecto...

2- Ahora quiero que me expliques lo siguiente mirando el esquematico... si bien se ve claramente que la resistencia variable de "gain"esta ubicada entre la resistencia de 220 y el capacitor de 470, quiero saber por que se agregan dos patas puenteadas del pote conectadas a masa? (las  resaltadas en negrita)

3- En mi mixer tengo entradas balanceadas y veo en el esquematico que este pre tiene la salida desbalanceada,  (+ de señal y masa) puede ser?

Saludos y gracias por tu tiempo...

Leandro


----------

